# Anyone ever use these



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking to pickup a new pair of gaiters, and these caught my eyes.
They only carry them in the UK, so I don't have any experience with the brand.
I just hate wearing rubber boots, and using gaiters lets me stay in a comfortable hunting boot.
Swazi Ali Gaiters


https://www.raymears.com/Bushcraft_Product/934-Swazi-Ali-Gaiters/


----------



## Yakkin (Sep 13, 2017)

TexasRed,


I don't have experience with that brand but I am a huge fan of FirstLite out of Idaho.


https://www.firstlite.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=gaiter 


My buddies use Kenetrek. I am not sure which model. I don't like rubber boots either.


Troy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

they seem very pricey! I have a set of waxed barbour ones, a snip at a quarter of the price.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I was trying to stay away from Velcro, if possible. I also dislike anything that's noisy in the field. I walk in wild rose that's knee high, to flush birds out. A lot of material will hangup on it, so most anything with nylon in it won't work. I wish Filson made womens gaiters, as I don't care for chaps. The only turtle skin gaiters I found are 1 size fits all, and mens. So I doubt they would fit. 

I will check on the ones you mentioned. 
My husband says I could find things easier, if I wasn't so dang picky.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

harrigab said:


> they seem very pricey! I have a set of waxed barbour ones, a snip at a quarter of the price.


Those just might work.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

texasred said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > they seem very pricey! I have a set of waxed barbour ones, a snip at a quarter of the price.
> ...


There is only a $30 difference in price, due to shipping cost of the Barbour. 

How well does the webbing strap hold up on them?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

no webbing or Velcro, a lace tie up a above the calves and a zip fastener from heel to top of calf, a lace tie underneath and a ne a hook fastener onto boot laces


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's the underneath strap I was referring to.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

texasred said:


> It's the underneath strap I was referring to.


mine must be really old,,it was a bootlace under the sole when I got mine


----------

